# Heteropoda davidbowie care?



## MintyWood826 (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm thinking of getting one of these sometime to get over my fear of huntsman spiders. I haven't actually kept true spiders before though. (Except that one Pholcid. But it was only a couple days)

1. Humidity -- I read that they need high humidity, but with tarantulas it's just the moistness of the substrate. Is it the same with true spiders?

2. Speed -- how fast is 'fast'? What tarantula would be comparable?

3. Enclosure -- arboreal with corkbark. Anything else? Do true spiders need water dishes? Also pictures would be helpful.


----------



## NYAN (Aug 14, 2018)

I keep mine on slightly damp substrate to maintain moisture. The speed is incredible. They can and will teleport. Mine is only about 1 inch with legs, but I keep it in a 5.5oz deli cup with cork bark. No water dish or anything else. When it gets larger I will offer a bottle cap probably.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mossae (Aug 15, 2018)

If you think any tarantula is fast, these will make any T look like they're in wheelchairs. Feed babies at least twice a week and don't let them dry out or they'll die. They're really cool I'd recommend them.


----------



## NYAN (Aug 15, 2018)

They grow pretty fast early on also. 3-4 molts a month isn’t that uncommon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Joogvanhedel (Aug 15, 2018)

Dont hold them wet, damp, but not wet. Wet they die..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## MintyWood826 (Aug 18, 2018)

Damp sub. Okay.


Mossae said:


> If you think any tarantula is fast, these will make any T look like they're in wheelchairs.


I'm guessing you haven't had much, if any, experience with some of the fast Ts. I haven't either but from what I read they 'teleport' too so how do you differentiate teleport from teleport?

Edit: I assumed that because there are the teleporting Ts, like Tapis.


----------



## AnimalNewbie (Aug 18, 2018)

MintyWood826 said:


> Damp sub. Okay.
> 
> I'm guessing you haven't had much, if any, experience with some of the fast Ts. I haven't either but from what I read they 'teleport' too so how do you differentiate teleport from teleport?


There beyond teleportation they go hyper speed like from Star Wars and Mossae has some experience with psalmopoeus whitch are at OW LV speed so you owe him an apology

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MintyWood826 (Aug 18, 2018)

AnimalNewbie said:


> There beyond teleportation they go hyper speed like from Star Wars and Mossae has some experience with psalmopoeus whitch are at OW LV speed so you owe him an apology


Sorry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 18, 2018)

MintyWood826 said:


> I'm guessing you haven't had much, if any, experience with some of the fast Ts. I haven't either but from what I read they 'teleport' too so how do you differentiate teleport from teleport?


Don't bother to 'catch air'. It's like dabating silly recurrent things like 'Pokies' speed VS _Tapinauchenius _spp. speed. The fact that those lasts seems a bit more speedy doesn't make a 'pokie' slow.

Just keep in mind this rule: they are by far speedy than you, so, knowing this and being prepared, unwanted things are less common to happens.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## MintyWood826 (Aug 18, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Just keep in mind this rule: they are by far speedy than you, so, knowing this and being prepared, unwanted things are less common to happens.


 :thumbsup:

Yeah I was hoping that someone might have a tarantula equivalent, not because I have experience with fast Ts, but so I could just have an idea to wrap my head around. I found that huntsmans go about a yard/meter per second but can't find anything for any Ts. I'm still not convinced about these being faster than ALL Ts, but they're fast and that's what matters like Chris LXXIX said..

Side note, aren't there faster genera than Psalmopoeus? Ah nevermind no need to get into that.


----------



## NYAN (Aug 18, 2018)

The speed they have combined with their small size as slings is dangerous. Combine this with clutter and you’re basically screwed, for lack of better words.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AnimalNewbie (Aug 18, 2018)

MintyWood826 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Yeah I was hoping that someone might have a tarantula equivalent, not because I have experience with fast Ts, but so I could just have an idea to wrap my head around. I found that huntsmans go about a yard/meter per second but can't find anything for any Ts. I'm still not convinced about these being faster than ALL Ts, but they're fast and that's what matters like Chris LXXIX said..
> 
> Side note, aren't there faster genera than Psalmopoeus? Ah nevermind no need to get into that.


Yeah like tapis and pokies but there still up there with a lot of old worlds


----------



## MintyWood826 (Aug 18, 2018)

AnimalNewbie said:


> Yeah like rapid and pokies but there still up there with a lot of old worlds


Okay


----------



## SonsofArachne (Aug 19, 2018)

Davidbowies' are super fast like everyone is saying, but heteropoda lunula are just as fast and will bolt more than davidbowies. I bought 3 lunula - I still have one. I think next time I will raise them in larger containers (32 oz delis). I was raising in pill bottles like T slings but I think this panics them more. I moved them (lunula and davidbowie) to delis and they seem to be a lot calmer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Joogvanhedel (Aug 19, 2018)

the fastest spiders i have are with no doubt are Viridasius sylvestris form (i have also a few huntsman and wandering sp)


----------



## Greasylake (Aug 20, 2018)

All my feedings happen in a large tub. I've had several slings bolt out and if it wasn't for the tub I know I would have never seen them again. My female really does teleport and will not hesitate to throw up a threat posture. Last week while a friend was over I dropped a cricket into her enclosure and immediately lost sight of her. I thought she might have run under her piece of wood until I looked over and there she was on the comple opposite end of the enclosure just under the lid (I only slide the lid open part way while feeding in case of something like this) I never even saw her move. The threat postures from these guys are actually really impressive, I wish I could have gotten some pictures when she was waving her legs around at me to show you. Speed wise I'm not really sure what to compare it to. I've kept pokies and I think my female is faster than them, but I've never kept a Tapi and I think if it were to have a tarantula equivalent it would probably be one of them. Like I said though I haven't kept a Tapi so it's more of a guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Aug 20, 2018)

Ts can't run as fast as sparassids. Ts use 1st and 3rd class levers, sparassids, just 3rd class. Simple mechanics. Compare the extend-grab-pull of a backhoe/excavator to the sweep of an oar on a rowing shell. Conversely, sparassids can't dig holes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MintyWood826 (Aug 20, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> All my feedings happen in a large tub.


I'll do that then. Are they able to climb the sides?

So, would the speed of these prepare me for OWs? JK not getting those anytime soon.

How big do they get? Forgot about that 'little' detail.


----------



## NYAN (Aug 20, 2018)

MintyWood826 said:


> I'll do that then. Are they able to climb the sides?
> 
> So, would the speed of these prepare me for OWs? JK not getting those anytime soon.
> 
> How big do they get? Forgot about that 'little' detail.


They can climb smooth surfaces, yes. I think the max around the 4 inch range. I know they are a smaller species.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Greasylake (Aug 20, 2018)

MintyWood826 said:


> So, would the speed of these prepare me for OWs? JK not getting those anytime soon.


I'm not sure the best gateway into anything. I think old worlds might be better to prepare you for a huntsman lol, but yes if you kept one I think you would be ready for just about any old world you wanted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## The Snark (Aug 20, 2018)

MintyWood826 said:


> So, would the speed of these prepare me for OWs?


And keeping rattlesnakes would prepare you for huntsman.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SonsofArachne (Aug 20, 2018)

The Snark said:


> And keeping rattlesnakes would prepare you for huntsman.


Yes, if you survive the rattlesnakes you will be ready for any spider.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MintyWood826 (Aug 22, 2018)

How long do they live?


----------



## NYAN (Aug 23, 2018)

MintyWood826 said:


> How long do they live?


I want to say 2-3 years, but I don’t know exactly. I know many true spiders are not long lived though compared to tarantulas.


----------

